# Start Counselling Next Week



## wxman3441

Hi,

If you have seen my past posts, you likely think I should bother with counseling but I am going to give it a try starting next week.

Any tips for how to make the most of it? The counselor want to see us together for the first session then individually for next few. I have made of list of items I want to share with her alone because I think they will deeply offend my partner.

Any other tips to give? How do you know if the counselor is a quack?


----------

